# Delaware Anyone???



## contractor078

I was just looking to hear from any fellow members in the little state of DE or MD eastern shore. Doesn't seem that there are many of us here from around here. I would love to work with some of you guys and get be able to use you as back up or me. Love to get together with a beer if there is any one out there from the area. 

Scott ussmileyflag


----------



## basher

There are a few of us around. :waving:


----------



## contractor078

basher;1349385 said:


> There are a few of us around. :waving:


Nice well glad to see that there is at lease one of you here with me.


----------



## forwhlr989

Salisbury Md here. Hopefully we have a good winter. Where about in DE do you work?


----------



## basher

I'm right here http://snowayindelaware.com/location.php


----------



## contractor078

forwhlr989;1352748 said:


> Salisbury Md here. Hopefully we have a good winter. Where about in DE do you work?


right now i am working my day job in Millsboro DE most of my accounts are in the middle of the state few HOAs and a couple of Drs offices. i am about ready to get rid of the HOAs they suck just such a PITA you know.

Basher looks like you are up over the line. You make it down this way much??

scott


----------



## basher

contractor078;1353308 said:


> right now i am working my day job in Millsboro DE most of my accounts are in the middle of the state few HOAs and a couple of Drs offices. i am about ready to get rid of the HOAs they suck just such a PITA you know.
> 
> Basher looks like you are up over the line. You make it down this way much??
> 
> scott


I was in Georgetown today at the state facilities shop on Shortly Rthere behind troop 4 on 113. We have a lot of equipment running around down your way. Townsend Bros Chevy, Hamilton and Humprey's construction, one of the school bus componies, City of Georgetown, lot of Dover customers.


----------



## contractor078

basher;1353325 said:


> I was in Georgetown today at the state facilities shop on Shortly Rthere behind troop 4 on 113. We have a lot of equipment running around down your way. Townsend Bros Chevy, Hamilton and Humprey's construction, one of the school bus componies, City of Georgetown, lot of Dover customers.


Nice i live up in Dover Townsend Bros does all the service on my tuck they are great people there. Nice well if you need some help let me know.

I current do my HOA and a few dr.s offices and i am ready to dump my HOA they are such a PITA. They are part of the Del DOT reimbursement for plowing so they will not cut me lose until the state web site for our zone reaches 4 inches. and there maybe 4 inches on the streets here but not 5 miles away here the sensor is the grounds keeper is i don't know its work and i hate to turn it away but some time you have to deal i guess right??

if you are ever down this way we should grab a cold one  be nice to meet up with some others from the site. this place is great and everyone is so helpful.

scott


----------



## contractor078

WOW 245 people viewing this and there is only 3 of us here? wow


----------



## misterbluesky

*Sorry Late out of the gate!*

Hey Guys,
Just found this part of Plowsite. Its a big place. Thought I would chime in so we don't feel so alone. From just outside Wilmington and I hear yah on the HOA's. 4" to start reimbursement but with the hill up here you can't not plow. One good wreck and that is all she wrote. Found them much less likely to sue for any damages then parking lots and commercial sites. Delaware is funny when it comes to slip and falls.
Have a great Christmas Holiday!


----------



## contractor078

glad to see that there are a few of us out there. HOA's are a PITA but decent money and they pay fast which is nice. so there has to be something to be said for that.


----------



## gasjr4wd

OH, ummm... Hey, count me in too.
Near the airport... had clients as far as 20 miles away. (not thrilled but money is money)
Haven't done much in the last few years (got fed-up w/stupid people) but gearing back up for this year.
Looking to sub. and maybe for a backup for what I've got.

(My housing development wants me to plow. there are about 15 other guys with plows that live here and I'm wondering why no one else does it... must be a reason)

What are HOA's?

George
goin back to sleep...


----------



## contractor078

Nice...to meet you man. glad to see there are a few of us from DE here. I am looking to maybe do a little subbing my self and work where i can to make some money. 

HOA=Home Owners Association. They all seem to suck. I plow for mine and they are just a royal pain. Good fast pay but you have to cater to them. Ahh like you said money is money. I wouldn't mind teaming up with a few of you guys i only have the one truck and skid but wouldn't mind maybe going after a few larger jobs if any of you boys that are a one man band like my self want to give it a go. 

Scott


----------



## basher

Looks like the weather turns the first of the year.


----------



## contractor078

Sweet. I am ready for some white gold to come our way. I think the ground is still a little warm.


----------



## Leggslandscape

Kent Island Maryland here


----------



## basher

Looks like you lower Delaware/Eastern shore guys could be kicking a little salt tonight/ tomorrow morning


----------



## contractor078

basher;1402461 said:


> Looks like you lower Delaware/Eastern shore guys could be kicking a little salt tonight/ tomorrow morning


well lets hope i have my fingers crossed. not looking good for this winter. got a feeling its going to turn more into a lot of sitting around and doing this.... we all should plan a little get together around here. Maybe if we all get together we could do a snow dance and make something happen!


----------



## DaleSC

Hello Guys,
I currently live in SC with 2 trucks w/plows.....ain't gonna wear them out here. I am originally from the Eastern Shore of MD (Crisfield). Kinda wanting to come up and play in the snow and make a few bucks doing it. If anyone has any need for a sub in Salisbury or from Salisbury South please keep me in mind. Would love to come up and do alittle work. I am keeping an eye on the Weather Channel....LOL


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

Add one more to the list


----------



## contractor078

Well I have relocated to Sussex county got divorced and moved down to georgetown love it down here so quite and peaceful. The only thing that sucks is that my day job has me in Newark De working at the university so it's one hell of a ride each way.


----------



## basher

Looks like you beach boys will get a little spreader time tonight.


----------



## gasjr4wd

Anyone looking to team up this year? Maybe be a backup for some of my accounts if something breaks? Can do the same...


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

Where are you located? I could probably cover for you if something broke or you were stuck out of the state. I have a sub, but I only have so much work for him. Message me.

Michael


----------



## Douglas Hands

I am over here in the Southern MD area (Charles County). Hope to see alot of snow this year


----------



## contractor078

i am back working in Salisbury looks like i am going to be here for the next 4 years with my day job. Any one need any help down this way. I in Georgetown and the guy i sub for wants to me to go to Northern Smyrna i told him unless he comes way up on his rate he has lost his mind.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

If anyone is interested in having me spray salt brine pre-storm for anti-icing send me a message. 

Michael


----------



## DeSnowman

Hello Guys, nice to see fellow Delawareans. I am located in Smyrna and handle about six properties in Smyrna and one retirement community in Odessa. Currently bidding on properties in New Castle county. Would love to grab a beer with you guys. Great to see everyone communicating.


----------



## Omega

Here in the booming metro of Bridgeville if you guys need anything


----------



## gasjr4wd

Omega;1872189 said:


> Here in the booming metro of Bridgeville if you guys need anything


Yep. Need snow, and a few more clients.


----------



## ACACIA Services

Hi All

We have a commercial snow removal contract that needs to be sourced (locations range from 5,000 SF to 500,000 SF) in the state of Delaware.

Open Contracts by City -
• Bear (1)
• Wilmington (4)
• Delaware City (5)
• New Castle (4)
• Dover (24)
• Camden (1)
• Smyrna (3)
• Bridgeville (1)
• Seaford (1)
• Harrington (1)

If you are interested in becoming one of our vendor partners, please contact me immediately with the cities you are interested in servicing.

We are looking to secure our vendor partners as soon as possible. Once we receive your response, we will provide you with sitemaps and an approved budget, which you may use to outline your pricing.

If you have questions, please call us at 855-522-2242. You can also reach us by email at [email protected]


----------



## gasjr4wd

ACACIA Services-were you guys going by another name before?


----------



## ACACIA Services

Hi gasjr4wd!

Not that I am aware of, but I am still fairly new. I will inquire for you!

Carolyn
ACACIA Commercial Services


----------



## Omega

gasjr4wd;1872568 said:


> Yep. Need snow, and a few more clients.


  Bingo !


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I was a teen living in laurel!!!

I actually got my lic down there!! As soon as snow hit I got pulled over in my moms nova something about snow scares the bejesus out of you guys lol

Cop uncovered our ny plate and told me too get my ass home!! The way he was talking about the storm I thought Armageddon was upon us !!

I haven't been there in 30 years but google earth the truckstop my mom worked at!! There use too be a ship that was a restaurant is it still there?


----------



## Omega

ACACIA Services;1872988 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have a commercial snow removal contract that needs to be sourced (locations range from 5,000 SF to 500,000 SF) in the state of Delaware.
> 
> Open Contracts by City -
> • Bear (1)
> • Wilmington (4)
> • Delaware City (5)
> • New Castle (4)
> • Dover (24)
> • Camden (1)
> • Smyrna (3)
> • Bridgeville (1)
> • Seaford (1)
> • Harrington (1)
> 
> If you are interested in becoming one of our vendor partners, please contact me immediately with the cities you are interested in servicing.
> 
> We are looking to secure our vendor partners as soon as possible. Once we receive your response, we will provide you with sitemaps and an approved budget, which you may use to outline your pricing.
> 
> If you have questions, please call us at 855-522-2242. You can also reach us by email at [email protected]


The information packets you sent should be faxed by noon tomorrow.


----------



## rickyp

Elkton MD here rite next to Newark Del i have,t been out yet this year i started subbing for a guy last year who has allot of stuff in Del


----------



## fishandson

I'm in Delaware here. My sites are in Newport and New Castle and one in Newark. Always nice to have a back up plan if something breaks down. If anybody needs cleanup work after a storm feel free to give me a buzz. F350 w/ brand new boss 8'


----------

